# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Fantasy World Map and City Map for Novel

## D.S. Tierney

Introduction/background:
I am an author working on self-publishing my first Fantasy novel.  I also produce a podcast based in this world and will have future novels.  
http://www.dstierney.com

Project Scope: The maps will be used in my first novel, but the world map will also be used in future novels, with the podcast, and any promotional materials.


Description of Maps:

World Map
Terragard - I have the shape, borders, places, terrain - I just need the expertise of a mapmaker to make it look professional!

City
There is a city in the novel I would like to have a map for.  I don't have a sketch yet, but can provide one.

Technical:
Novel size is 5x8, but would like world map larger.  City map can be smaller.
Resolution: 300 dpi
Format: Jpeg, Tiff, or EPS. I leave it to your expertise on which format to use. Basically, whichever one retains the highest image quality upon saving. 


Copyright:
I will need full copyright and reprint rights as I will be re-using in print, e-book, and promotional materials.


Deadline:
Looking at mid-September to get maps into layout and printed for target release date in October.


Payment:
$350.00 - I apologize if you feel this is low.  I am happy to speak with you about what you would like, so please don't let the number I put scare you off.  Please be aware I am self-publishing this on my own and all that implies.   

Contact:
Please reach out in this thread.
Additional contact information will be provided should the project move forward

----------


## Tiana

Check out my fantasy city and country maps for novels. I can work with that range for 5x8 maps, so let me know if you want to proceed.

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello There
I might be interested in this project, check out my fantasy maps portfolio and if you are interested or have any question, feel free to contact me at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Ralaris

I am very interested in your project sounds like tons of fun for us both! Take a look at my site for some of my past work here. Feel free to email me at

ralarismaps@gmail.com

I would be happy to work out a price that works for us both contact me if you are interested. I don't have any examples of my city maps listed but it is something I can do as well. If you contact me I can send an example for you if you like.

Thanks so much! I look forward to hearing from you!

----------


## Domino44

Hi, I am also interested in taking your commission, here is a link to my website Domino44maps. You can also email me the.44.domino@gmail.com. Feel free to ask me any questions!

----------


## Kate2192

Hey D.S., 

I'd be interested in this project as well, you can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you feel my style suits your needs you can email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Kate

----------


## Sapiento

Hi, I'm interested in this project. You can find examples of my work in the links in the signature below.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey D.S. Tierney,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there, 

I am interested in helping you out with your map and wish you all the best with the book. You can see my latest maps at https://www.artstation.com/clarketography 

If you are at all interested, contact me at clarketography@outlook.com. 

Thank you for your time.

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hey,



Your project sounds like a ton of fun to work on! Check out my portfolio and let me know if you're interested in working together.

----------


## Wired

Hello D.S. Tierney,

I'm also going to throw my hat in the ring here. Like many others here I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below.

I'm looking forward to hear from you!

Best regards
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography.

----------

